# sigmoidoscopy results



## no_va (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi all, I had a sigmoidoscopy yesterday. The test came back negative but they found a hard mass on the outside of my colon. The doctor said he didn't know what it was, so he's ordering a CT scan. Has anyone experienced this or have any idea what it could be?


----------

